# Child benefits



## Angie007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Sorry new to the site.. first post! 
I live in Italy and we are Special Guardian to a UK child that now lives with us in Italy, she is registered here,although it took 4 months and a lot of expenditure doing so .. but I want to know what benefits are we entitled to, she has a condition a syndrome so in the Uk I would get DLA , here no idea.. iv'e applied for Child benefit in the UK the normal one with my Italian address and just waiting for the outcome
can anyone advise where to start with benefits for children in Italy
many thanks 

Angela


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you over here to the Italian section. I suspect you'll have more folks who may be able to help you with your inquiry. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would have thought at least part of UK DLA is/was exportable to Italy? Sorry I can't help on Italian benefits.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This explains which UK benefits are transferable - Child Benefit isn't one of them.

https://www.gov.uk/claim-benefits-abroad

Hopefully someone who lives in Italy will be able to guide you as to the situation regardinf Italian benefits


----------

